# Replacing coil pack



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

You read it right I went to re gapped my plugs and when I pulled of the coil pack the far passenger side boot separated from coil still runs good no misfire part will be here Tuesday.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I've heard of it happening before, that sucks though man. At least it still runs and you aren't stuck with a non working daily driver. How much was the new coil pack?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I've heard of it happening before, that sucks though man. At least it still runs and you aren't stuck with a non working daily driver. How much was the new coil pack?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Without my discount almost $200 But with my discount around $110 it will but I will be changing my plugs when I get my coil pack even though mine are only 27000 miles old


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I just don't know how it happened thia is the second time it been off.(headscratch)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with the plugs so soon. At 64k miles mine looked immaculate. Changing them did nothing for fuel economy or power. 

If you have some dielectric grease, putting a thin coating onto the outside and right inside the new boots should keep this from happening again.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I wouldn't bother with the plugs so soon. At 64k miles mine looked immaculate. Changing them did nothing for fuel economy or power.
> 
> If you have some dielectric grease, putting a thin coating onto the outside and right inside the new boots should keep this from happening again.


I put some on but it broke at were the boot meet the pack.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahh. Can you put it back on, or is it really broken off for good?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im @ 130,000 miles and on my 3rd set of spark plugs. The 12' manual says to replace the plugs every 100k but the new 13' manual says to replace the 1.4 turbo plugs every 60k so thats what I do.

Anyways I make the dealer replace the plugs because everytime they do the coil pack boots tear and has to be replaced which is about $ 80 to 150 depending where you get it but they cover the cost because they break it they buy it. This has happened both times I have had the plugs replaced. So basically I spend $ 40 for the spark plugs and $ 75 for the labor and I get a free coil pack not a bad deal if you ask me.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Ahh. Can you put it back on, or is it really broken off for good?


Its broken off for good but it dosnt misfire so ill drive it carefully until Tuesday.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Im @ 130,000 miles and on my 3rd set of spark plugs. The 12' manual says to replace the plugs every 100k but the new 13' manual says to replace the 1.4 turbo plugs every 60k so thats what I do.
> 
> Anyways I make the dealer replace the plugs because everytime they do the coil pack boots tear and has to be replaced which is about $ 80 to 150 depending where you get it but they cover the cost because they break it they buy it. This has happened both times I have had the plugs replaced. So basically I spend $ 40 for the spark plugs and $ 75 for the labor and I get a free coil pack not a bad deal if you ask me.


Oh ok well I'm going to send my coil pack off somewere idk were yet to see if the can design a better one.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank goodness my coil pack will be here tomorrow I have been experienceing horrible spark blow out, it might be a combination of heat and the coil but I have never witnessed thua Before.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErickysGSX (Jul 19, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Oh ok well I'm going to send my coil pack off somewere idk were yet to see if the can design a better one.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You too? We should keep in touch to see what our guys come up with for redesigns. Also for others that may end up in the same situation :

https://www.rockauto.com/catalog/x,...+2011+CHEVROLET+CRUZE+1.4L+L4+Turbocharged,ck[ID],0,ck[idlist],0,ck[viewcurrency],USD,ck[PHP_SESSION_ID],dcbi10rh179jm3virg22ggo2d2

$84 bucks at rockauto before the 5% discount!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Just received this email from AEM I need yalls help answering it.

Chris, 
How many pins do the factory coils have? Do you have any pictures of this coil? Is there an issue with the factory coil that could benefit from an upgrade? 

Beau Brown 
Technical Support AEM Performance Electroics

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The 12' manual says to replace the plugs every 100k but the new 13' manual says to replace the 1.4 turbo plugs every 60k so thats what I do.


 Interesting - will have to keep that in mind when I reach 60K miles. BMW does the same thing. My son has a naturally aspirated 3 liter 6 in his 2010 328i. I believe he said 100k miles for plug replacement, if he had a 335i (turbo 3 liter 6) it is 60k plug change.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Just received this email from AEM I need yalls help answering it.
> 
> Chris,
> How many pins do the factory coils have? Do you have any pictures of this coil? Is there an issue with the factory coil that could benefit from an upgrade?
> ...


Can someone help me answer thid question real quick so I can email them back.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if the 100K in the 2012 manual should have read 100Km and not 100K miles. 100Km would translate to the 60K mile service interval.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there short boots between the plug and coil pack, or is it all integrated? Looking online and at rockauto I didn't see part numbers for the boots. If anyone has them please post. 

As for breaking at the coil, then I guess maybe the coil needs replacement. As someone else mentioned the coil is listed at rockauto.com, but not the coil boots. That's going to suck if the coil is that fragile after removing the mounting bolts. Just pry's up I assume?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> Is there short boots between the plug and coil pack, or is it all integrated? Looking online and at rockauto I didn't see part numbers for the boots. If anyone has them please post.
> 
> As for breaking at the coil, then I guess maybe the coil needs replacement. As someone else mentioned the coil is listed at rockauto.com, but not the coil boots. That's going to suck if the coil is that fragile after removing the mounting bolts. Just pry's up I assume?


Boots can be removed but you have to buy thr entire coil pack.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The coil is a ACDelco D521C pictures are on www.acdelco.com and ebay. ACDelco D521C Ignition Coil | eBay

It appears to be a 7 pin design based on the picture of the connector.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> The coil is a ACDelco D521C pictures are on www.acdelco.com and ebay. ACDelco D521C Ignition Coil | eBay
> 
> It appears to be a 7 pin design based on the picture of the connector.


Yea since I replaced it todat I found that out thanks and try not to buy from ebay at last buy fron rockauto or gmpartsdirect.con

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Team7 (Nov 22, 2013)

Well my 2011 1lt joins the pack. Daughter thinking transmission issue turned into cylinder #2 misfire. Diagnosis coil pack going bad. Car now has67,000 and no warranty. I have in my opinion a very good dealership. But this repair is out of their hands. $270 later and hopefully all is well. Misfire also is hopefully culprit of stabilitrac light and traction control light.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Team7 said:


> Well my 2011 1lt joins the pack. Daughter thinking transmission issue turned into cylinder #2 misfire. Diagnosis coil pack going bad. Car now has67,000 and no warranty. I have in my opinion a very good dealership. But this repair is out of their hands. $270 later and hopefully all is well. Misfire also is hopefully culprit of stabilitrac light and traction control light.


If this is of any help to you to set your mind at ease you are right. My car at around 55,000 miles I started to sputter and misfire. I would be in 3rd gear passing someone at about 65 miles an hour and I would get the stabilitak lights and traction control light along with the check engine light. My car was under warranty still and I took it to the dealership and they replaced the coil pack. I had a misfire in cylinder#2 and cylinder#4. My car has been fine since.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

I know this thread is a little old but thought I'd post this up for reference. Maybe someone can make use of one of these even though they aren't the correct shape.

ngk coil spark plug boot | eBay


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's also possible that the problem is simply the springs inside the coil pack being jammed into the rubber boots. This is a simple fix and one that is recommended be done at the same time you correct your mis-gapped spark plugs.


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

My 2011 LTZ auto started misfiring around 55,000 miles when under load (especially going uphill just before downshifting). I had it checked today now having 56,000 miles and they found misfires on cylinder 1 and 3 and coil to be carbon tracked and cylinder 3 had a bad spark plug. (I just changed my plugs in September with NGK V-Power BKR7E-4644 plugs). I paid the $87 for their (Blaise Alexander in Montoursville, PA) analysis and said no thank you for them putting a new coil and 2 plugs in for another $269. I ordered a D521C ACDelco coil from Rockauto today and 4 new plugs on Amazon for a total of $98.82. Changing that coil looks very easy and I like saving $170 just before Christmas too!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know I have been wondering if somebody like Accel, MSD, or Granatelli will develop a performance coil pack for our engines?

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> You know I have been wondering if somebody like Accel, MSD, or Granatelli will develop a performance coil pack for our engines?
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


I had Granatelli coils on my 4.6 DOHC in my marauder and they made a difference. It was pricey but worth it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I had Granatelli coils on my 4.6 DOHC in my marauder and they made a difference. It was pricey but worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I had the Accel coils in my old P71 Crown Vic Interceptor. I agree with you on that.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## RedturbocruzeLT (Aug 17, 2014)

just last week i tried to replace the plugs on my LT and i broke the pigtail clip on the coil. then i broke the far coil boot off in the plug well. thankfully my local dealer had another one. mine is only a 12 and low miles. needless to say if i can change something as simple as spark plugs on this car im not gonna mess with anything else on this thing. my overall opinion on this car has changed a lot since i first bought it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RedturbocruzeLT said:


> just last week i tried to replace the plugs on my LT and i broke the pigtail clip on the coil. then i broke the far coil boot off in the plug well. thankfully my local dealer had another one. mine is only a 12 and low miles. needless to say if i can change something as simple as spark plugs on this car im not gonna mess with anything else on this thing. my overall opinion on this car has changed a lot since i first bought it.


I have never bothered taking the wire loom off to move it up and out of the way. Had it off tons of times though.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The loom comes off very easily if you use a screwdriver to "unwedge" :question: , or break it free, before fully removing it. I've both left it on and removed it and neither is a real problem.......IF you do it carefully. FWIW, I just replaced my coil pack Tuesday with an original ACDelco D521C bought from Amazon for $69.05 and have noticed that the slight missing or spark blowout on my BKR8EIX between 3K-4K rpms is now gone. I am going to try my copper plugs again and see if they will run without blowout at .032" as I couldn't even get them to run decent at .028" with my old coil.


----------

